# Puppy cries when I leave the room



## Laura Maguire (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi, I’m after some advice. I have two dogs a 1 year old Cockapoo and a 10 week old Cockapoo. The puppy will sleep in the crate at night no problems but will not stay in the crate in the day if I leave the room. She follows me everywhere and I have tried giving her a filled kong toy to occupy her but as soon as that has gone she starts crying and trying to get out because she can’t see me. I haven’t been able to leave her alone once yet since getting her and I thought she would find it easier with my older dog being there. However this isn’t the case. Also she cries continuously with the kong which sounds like frustration. Thanks in advance, Laura


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi OP

This is very much normal puppy behaviour .. You need to build up the time your pup is in the crate and being alone, even with another dog she has bonded with you. she was used to mum and siblings and now she is in a strange & unfamiliar environment and when you leave they panic. 

Have you made her crate the best thing in the world? is she OK with the door closed when you are there? if no, then you need to build this up. 


Building up the time is slow and boring but unfortunately part and partial with puppies... Leave her in the crate for literally seconds (walking out and back in) .. slowly building this to minutes - don't make any fuss at all.
I tried to not allowing my pup (not always easy) to get stressed before I returned so as he doesn't associate leaving to 'OMG panic time' 

Its a slow journey and you will know how fast or slow you can go as every pup is different but taking this slowly really does set them up for life - I sat for many of times in my hall or out the front door. 

I also put on my coat and sat down, lifted my car keys and sat down etc so as he doesn't associate keys and coats with panic time you are leaving me


----------



## Laura Maguire (Jan 4, 2018)

Elaine2016 said:


> Hi OP
> 
> This is very much normal puppy behaviour .. You need to build up the time your pup is in the crate and being alone, even with another dog she has bonded with you. she was used to mum and siblings and now she is in a strange & unfamiliar environment and when you leave they panic.
> 
> ...


Hi, that's great thank you for replying. When you say go build up the time in the crate should I be rewarding when she's left in with treats? When I'm leaving the room and coming back in? I found it hard to reward silence because she was only quiet for a few seconds. 
Thanks Laura


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

What I first would do is make sure he likes his crate before attempting to leave him... playing with him in it, fed him, gave him his toys and kongs in it - make it like the best place on earth - I would then start by closing the door and him being able to see you.. slowly increasing the time and moving him potentially further away from me but still in eyesight.

When you feel he is happy to be closed in the crate for a length of time which sounds like he does as hes good at nightime then would then start popping in and out of the room ... if say she takes 3 seconds before she cries I would aim to walk back into the room at 2 seconds. 

I completely ignored mine as if its the normal thing in the world (no treats) , walking back into the room and sitting down for a few mins making sure she sees me ... Over the next few days I would change this up walking out and back in and then sometimes sit down, sometimes let him out or walk straight into another room for a few seconds then back in. Slowly building this up from 2 seconds to 2 mins to 10mins etc... mixing the times up. i.e. I got to 10mins then the next few times i was only doing it for seconds. 

It sounds really wearisome and you do need patience of a saint but it really does help in the long run! and you will see the time slowly increasing. 

It does depend on your pup aswell and you know them the best on what time length they can tolerate & how fast you can go.


----------



## Laura Maguire (Jan 4, 2018)

Elaine2016 said:


> What I first would do is make sure he likes his crate before attempting to leave him... playing with him in it, fed him, gave him his toys and kongs in it - make it like the best place on earth - I would then start by closing the door and him being able to see you.. slowly increasing the time and moving him potentially further away from me but still in eyesight.
> 
> When you feel he is happy to be closed in the crate for a length of time which sounds like he does as hes good at nightime then would then start popping in and out of the room ... if say she takes 3 seconds before she cries I would aim to walk back into the room at 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much you have given me some great advice. I will try what you said and hopefully make some progress. I forgot how hard it was having a puppy haha. Will report back with how we get on, thanks again.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

They are so cute but they are the devils in disguise!!


----------

